# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ● ● ●  จำหน่ายโปรแกรมทำการตลาดผ่านทางกลุ่มของ facebook สำหรับพ่อค้าแม่ค้าออนไลน์

## suwicha

[size=30pt]*วีดีโอตัวอย่างขั้นตอนการทำงานของโปรแกรมสามารถดูได้จากลิ้งค์นี้*[/size]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFUj...moKRTTIPtTJYe1

[size=20pt]* ตัวอย่างหน้าตาโปรแกรม*[/size]





[size=18pt]* เวอร์ชั่นทดลองใช้งานสามารถดาวน์โหลดฟรี ได้ที่นี่ครับ*[/size]




```
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8lnyirwgowne67s/Autopostwebth%20Facebook%20Bot%206.0.rar

http://www.drop4shared.com/30bbb3a8

https://mega.nz/#!4QZmTZIa!vxPaKm6TCIQV43cZwU-7884YPfdpG0XJvVOrCGnjK6Y

โปรแกรมมีอัพเดทตลอดที่เมนูนี้

http://www.autopostwebth.com/webboard
```





*คุณสมบัติของโปรแกรม Autopostwebth Facebook Bot*

- ระบบ Facebook บล็อก คุณได้ยากเพราะเรามีระบบ ป้องกันการสแปม

- ค้นหากลุ่มจากคำค้นใดก็ได้เช่น ,ประกาศขายฟรี,ลดน้ำหนัก,หรืออื่นๆ (และบอกสถานะ กลุ่มนั้นมีสมาชิกทั้งหมดกี่คน สถาของกลุ่มเป็นเช่นไร และสามารถเข้ากลุ่มนี้ได้รึเปล่า)

- ง่ายต่อการคัดกรองกลุ่มที่ไม่ดี รวมไปถึงกลุ่มที่มีสมาชิกน้อย คุณก็สามารถจัดการได้เพียงในคลิกเดียว

- เชิญเพื่อนของคุณเข้ากลุ่มที่คุณสร้างขึ้นเองได้

- โพสข้อความ,โพสรูปได้หลายรูป และยังสามารถโพสอัลบั้มรูปของคุณได้อีกด้วย.

- สุ่มเพื่อนของคุณมาแท็กโพสของคุณ ได้ในคลิกเดียว.

- โพสข้อความและรูปลงในหน้าวอลของเพื่อนได้โดยตรง

- ส่งข้อความส่วนตัวไปที่รายชื่อผู้ใช้ Facebook ตามที่คุณต้องการ.

- สุ่มและสปินบทความ และโพสลิ้ง,รูป เช่นข้อความประกาศขายต่างๆและรูปประกาศขาย เราสามารถโพสแบบสุ่มให้ Facebook ไม่สามารถตรวจสอบได้

- ค้นหาผู้ใช้ Facebook จาก ข้อความค้นหา, ส่งคำเชิญเพื่อนไปหาบุคคลที่คุณเลือกได้แบบออโต้. กดรับเพื่อน หรือ ยกเลิกเพื่อนได้ออโต้

- แปลง user facebook id ไป facebook email

- ค้นหาแฟนเพจ จาก คีเวิร์ดค้นหา,เช็คสถานะเพจ (จำนวนไลค์, โพสได้รึเปล่า, เว็บไซต์, อีเมล์, เบอร์โทรศัพท์, ประเทศ...). กดเชิญเพื่อนของคุณมาไลค์เพจของคุณแบบออโต้ และอื่นๆอีกมากมาย

- ส่งข้อความส่วนตัว ไปที่เพจที่คุณต้องการ

- ดันโพสของคุณให้ขึ้นมาอยุ่ในอันดับแรกของโพสกลุ่ม ตลอดเวลา

- คุณสามารถตั้งเวลาโพสได้ไม่ว่าคุณจะอยู่ที่ไหน 

- ตั้งเวลาดันโพส กลุ่มให้มาอยู่อันดับหนึ่งได้ตลอดเวลา

- ตั้งเวลากดเข้ากลุ่มที่ต้องการ (ป้องกันการโดนบล็อก)

- ตั้งค่าดีเลย์ของการโพส, การกดเข้ากุ่ม, กดเชิญเพื่อน (เพื่อป้องกันการโดนบล็อกจาก Facebook)

- ง่ายต่อการจัดการบัญชี Facebook หากคุณมี Facebook 10 accounts คุณก็สามารถจัดการได้ง่ายๆ

- โปรแกรมติดตั้งง่ายไม่จำเป็นต้องติดตั้งเพียงแค่แตกไฟล์ winrar และใช้งานได้เลย

สั่งซื้อหรือสอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม

http://www.autopostwebth.com/

โทร 082-8678752

Line : @autopostwebth

อย่าลืมใส่ @ ข้างหน้าก่อนแอดด้วยนะจ้ะไม่งั้นแอดไม่ได้จ้า

----------


## suwicha

แจกรายชื่อ facebook กลุ่มที่เอาใช้โปรแกรมโพสช่วยขายของกว่า 1800 กลุ่มที่นี่ รหัสแตกไฟล์ 9874

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x2fwwfs1gk...2%E0%B8%A2.rar

----------


## suwicha

แจ้งเกี่ยวกับท่านที่สอบถามกันเข้ามาว่าจะใช้เมนูดันโพสในกลุ่ม facebook หรือว่าจะโพสใหม่เรื่อยๆดี ผมแนะว่าให้ใช้ฟังชั่นการดันโพสเพราะจะช่วยให้ท่านดันโพสได้เรื่อยๆ และมี like สะสมจำนวนมาก จะเป็นข้อดีสำหรับการเพิ่มยอดไลค์เพจได้ด้วยครับ

----------


## suwicha

การโพสกลุ่มของเฟชบุ๊คนั้นหากใช้กับโปรแกรมผมแนะนำว่าให้โพสต่อวัน 40-50 กลุ่มกำลังดีครับ และใช้ฟังชั่นดันโพสหรือ bump เข้ามาช่วยจะทำให้โพสของคุณอยู่หน้าแรกตลอดเวลา

----------


## suwicha

เปิดร้านจ้าวันนี้ท่านใดสนใจสอบถาม หรือลองดาวน์โหลดเวอร์ชั่นทดลองไปลองก่อนได้เลยจ้า

----------


## suwicha

โปรแกรมสามารถดันโพส facebook ได้นะครับจะได้ไม่ต้องทำการโพสใหม่เรื่อยๆ

สำหรับท่านที่สอบถามเกี่ยวกับราคา ราคาจะอยู่ที่ 2990 บาท ซื้อครั้งเดียวไม่มีรายเดือนมีอัพเดทให้เรื่อยๆ

แค่ใช้ 2ปี ก็คุ้มแล้วครับตกเดือนละ 2990/24 = 124 บาทเองครับ

----------


## suwicha

เปิดร้านยามเย็นจ้าพรุ่งนี้วันที่ 1 เมษายน 2559 จะมีการอัพเดทฐานข้อมูลโปรแกรมใหม่ด้วยครับ

----------


## suwicha

เปิดร้านครับท่านใดที่สนใจสอบถามได้เลยนะครับดาวน์โหลดโปรแกรมโพสกลุ่ม facebook มาทดลองใช้ก่อนได้ครับฟังชั่นเหมือนกันทุกอย่างแต่จำกัดสิทธิ์การโพสข้อความไว้ที่ 2 โพสครับ

----------


## suwicha

วันหยุดเราก็ขายตามปกติจ้า สอบถามกันเข้ามาได้เลยครับ

----------


## suwicha

เปิดร้านครับสนใจโปรแกรมสอบถามได้เลยครับ

----------


## suwicha

สอบถามได้เลยครับราคา 2990บาท จ่ายครั้งเดียวซัพพอร์ตตลอดชีพพร้อมอัพเดทเวอร์ชั่นใหม่ๆให้ฟรีครับ

----------


## suwicha

สนใจสอบถามโปรแกรมก่อนได้ครับ หรือดาวน์โหลดไปลงติดตั้งในเครื่องก่อนได้ครับ

----------


## suwicha

เปิดร้านครับท่านใดสนใจแอด line มาสอบถามก่อนได้เลยครับ

----------


## suwicha

โปรโมชั่นส่วนลด 1000บาท โปรแกรมทำการตลาดผ่าน facebook และ เว็บบอร์ด จำกัดเพียง 3 ท่านเท่านั้นหากท่านใดสนใจตอบกลับมาได้ที่ข้อความนี้ได้เลยครับ

----------

